#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  任用 系統管理員 雪麒

## 狼王白牙

公告


保送浙江大學的高材生  雪麒  自今日起任用為系統管理員。

雪麒  於任用前完成獨立網站的架設，

並成功替狼之樂園恢復BBcode代碼及多項設置

其多項才華，包含繪圖及程式設計，及其理念，皆符合狼之樂園的需要

此公告後，雪麒將學習 Vbulletin 各項計術，並直接負責系統維護。

2012/11/5   狼之樂園創辦者  狼王白牙

----------


## 雪麒

感謝狼王閣下的信任～

小獸雖資質尚淺，但在自然生態等諸多方面，與各位具有同樣的信念與希望。
接受此項任命，並會盡吾輩之才華，維護此片難得可貴的純潔樂土。

----------

